
Cell-level Three-way Merge in Dolt - reltuk
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-07-15-three-way-merge/
======
reltuk
We blogged about how Dolt implements `dolt merge`. Merges of divergent
histories in databases is a super interesting problem in general. Dolt takes a
simple approach that works pretty well for the dictionary style databases
we're currently targeting as a use case, but we would love to hear feedback on
our approach and communication in this space in general.

